

Will be in San Francisco this Sunday/Monday... what to do/anyone want to meet up? - rms

Hi everyone. My cofounder and I will be spending all day Sunday and Monday in San Francisco (just missing the reddit party, unfortunately) and are looking for things to do. We're up for anything, restaurants, bars, tourist attractions and beyond. Thanks for your suggestions.<p>I would love to meet up with anyone that will be around Sunday afternoon/evening/night or Monday evening. Post here or email me.
======
ed
I've been entertaining the idea of proposing an SF meet-up. I had a blast at
the Boston events this summer and have been hoping for some similar gatherings
here (now that I am in the SF area). I'd really like to organize a night where
News.YC'ers can just hang out, maybe grab a drink or two, and talk shop.

With the passing of the application deadline I think it might be an opportune
time for something like this.

How does that sound? A Monday night meet-up would give pretty short notice for
the rest of news.yc but I'm still up for it.

~~~
rms
OK, great. Our flight back is at SFO at 11PM so ideally we could meet at 7PM
or earlier. Did you have any spots in mind?

~~~
ed
Eek, I was thinking it'd be nice to arrange some sort of YC night out. That
doesn't sound like it'd work for Monday night and tomorrow would definitely be
too short of notice.

Next weekend might be a better date for something along those lines. SF is a
nice place; how about postponing your flight? ;)

~~~
rms
:) Maybe next time, hopefully I get to come back for the long haul.

------
gibsonf1
I'm working pretty hard this weekend, but I'd be up for a beer on Sunday
evening. Where will you be in the City?

For a funky restaurant (before the beer) in North Beach, you can try the
"Stinking Rose" where food is added as seasoning to the garlic. It's a bit
touristy (because it has been so successful), but definitely an experience to
remember and the food tastes good. Beware of the garlic ice cream though :).
If you like sushi, the best sushi I've had outside of Japan is at Ebisu at 9th
Avenue between Irving & Lincoln (Right off Golden Gate Park). They don't take
reservations, so be prepared to wait in line to get in - its definitely worth
it.

Another less expensive but extremely authentic restaurant is the Canton
Seafood & Dim Sum Restaurant in the heart of SOMA (1 block from my office at
655 Folsom). If you know Dim Sum (where food is carted around and you choose
what you like when you see it) theirs is hard to beat. As good as in Hong
Kong. This also locates you in the heart of the technology center in SF, and
you can check out all the highrises springing up on this side of Market.

To really dial in the perfect place given the genre of food and price and
location and atmosphere that you want, go for <http://www.zagat.com/> . (I
think we have more restaurants here per capita than anywhere else in the US)

What mode of transport will you have during the day? (To give you some ideas
on what to do)

~~~
rms
We are staying near the Presidio on Lombard street... I get the impression
there isn't a whole lot to do around there, so we'll probably be elsewhere in
the city though I have nowhere in particular I need to be on Sunday evening.
We have no transportation other than public transportation and cabs (not 25
yet to rent a car) which hopefully works out.

Thanks for the food recommendations, I love Asian food and forgot that San
Francisco is one of the best places for it. Will probably hit up Ebisu and the
Dim Sum place. Ebisu actually seems extremely reasonably priced based on how
much good sushi goes for in Pittsburgh.

~~~
gibsonf1
That would put you right near the Exploratorium
<http://www.exploratorium.edu/> which you might find very interesting and
unlike anything you've ever seen.

I highly recommend a cable car ride while you're here, especially up some of
the vertiginous streets in the City.

From Ebisu, you can catch the N-Judah light-rail street car at the corner of
9th and Irving (designed by Porsche - converts to a subway when you get
downtown) for 1.50, and then get off at Powell Street station. Be sure to get
on the train heading downtown (toward the lower numbered streets).

From the Powell station you can head up Market and turn right on Fourth to go
up to the top of the Marriott Marquis
[http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/sfodt-san-francisco-
ma...](http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/sfodt-san-francisco-marriott/)
and hang out at "The View" lounge on top, and/or head over to the Metreon
<http://westfield.com/metreon/> at Mission, a very interesting place with a
great urban plaza with huge waterfall fountain on the north side and inspiring
views of the City. Also on display there now is "Da Vinci - an Exhibition of
Genius" <http://www.davincithegenius.com/sanfran.html> and they also have a
huge IMax and theaters and strange arcade games, etc, with a Sony store, etc.

On the other side of Market from Powell up 2 blocks from the Cable Car turn-
around is Union Square, the heart of retail on the West Coast which is
definitely worth seeing. If you are there during the day time, there is a
great Frank Lloyd Wright building at 140 Maiden Lane right off Union Square -
it served as Wright's experiment with a spiral ramp with central space that
influenced his design of the Guggenheim in NYC. It is the building that is all
brick except for an arched glass entry.

And finally, one of the most inspiring interior spaces in SF is at the Hyatt
Regency at Market and the Embarcadero. If we meet up, maybe I'll drive you up
to Twin Peaks - the ultimate view of San Francisco and the surronding Bay.

I'll email you my cell number if you want to meet up once you reach the Powell
station (a few blocks from my office) Have a great time :)

------
donna
I suggest heading into GGPark, the de Young Museum has free jazz at it's cafe
(2pm)Angela Wellman's New Roots [http://www.sfstation.com/calendar/san-
francisco/golden-gate-...](http://www.sfstation.com/calendar/san-
francisco/golden-gate-park/10-14-2007)

~~~
gibsonf1
The de Young is trumpeted as an architectural triumph - there's even a
silhouette of it painted on the wall at the airport next to the GG bridge. I
consider that building banal with the exception of the tower which is a bit
interesting, but even that is compromised with the sunscreen they have that is
right at my eye-level, so I have to lower myself just to look outside from the
top of the tower - a bit ridiculous. It is a big box with almost no real
effort to explore indoor/outdoor continuity with the surrounding park and has
no relation to human scale, and the glazed little internal garden areas that
humans are not allowed to visit depresses me. The number of awkward spaces is
also unfortunate. That's not to say that the jazz wouldn't be good :) (And the
cafe has decent food in spite of their strange dishes) The park itself is
beautiful (the largest man-made park in the world).

------
joeguilmette
you should _definitely_ make an account on couchsurfing and surf around. i'm
registered as loltron, so if you need a couch down here in santa cruz just
drop me a line ;)

------
Skyhoper
You can go apartment open houses with me so I can move off of my friend's
couch in Oakland. :-)

